# Things to do in Alicante in mid-January?



## King Mustard (Jan 4, 2016)

I have booked some cheap flights to Alicante.

What is there to do in mid-January?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's tourism info in English - lots to do!

Alicante City & Experience - Portal de turismo de Alicante


----------



## King Mustard (Jan 4, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> Here's tourism info in English - lots to do!
> 
> <URL snipped>


I'm guessing a lot of that isn't really available in mid-January, as it's "out of season".

I guess I'll do some general sightseeing.

I'm staying in a hostel; I usually meet people in those to walk around with


----------

